# Do I need Hubcentric Rings



## frprado (May 30, 2003)

Well a while back I traded my BBS RC's from my GLI for some Oettienger RE's 18x8. I noticed that the steering wheel vibration is bad...sooo..I had the cars tired balanced and all and it went away all but a slight ity bity bit. It stayed like that for a while and went back to horrible vibration at 60-80 mph. Could this be because I need hubcentric rings or what?! It's starting to get annoying and I am beginning to feel unsafe. Thanx


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Do I need Hubcentric Rings (frprado)*

Yes, it could.


----------



## Dellwell (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: Do I need Hubcentric Rings (dennisgli)*

I was wondering the exact same thing as I got new rims put on last night and had all 4 balanced. Driving home on the hwy I have some serious vibration in the steering wheel. Opinions?


----------



## MikekiM (Aug 21, 2001)

Almost all aftermarket wheels use hubrings. If you don't have them, contact the wheel manufacturer to find out where you can get them from.


----------



## Dellwell (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: Do I need Hubcentric Rings (Dellwell)*

Hubcentric rings installed, vibration stopped!


----------



## FastGTIVR633 (Jul 8, 2005)

The main purpose of hub centric rings is to assure proper wheel fitment while installing the wheels and lugs. After the wheel is secured with the lugs and the wheels are torqued a hub centric ring has no purpose, it doesnt balance the wheel or center the wheel once secured. If you still have vibration issues after balancing it could be one of the rims itself, or a defective tire. Hub centric rings are usually made out of low quality metals or dense plastics.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Wheel and Tire ForumDo I need Hubcentric Rings (FastGTIVR633)*

The vibration in this case is not caused by the wheel not being balanced. Just by it being off-center.


----------

